
Cambridge Analytica Suspends CEO Alexander Nix - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-20/cambridge-analytica-suspends-ceo-alexander-nix-jf00puyw
======
TaylorGood
Suspended from a shell company with no employees:
[https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/976199917915033601](https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/976199917915033601)

